# Can't get tax info from Uber



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I can't get any tax info from Uber. Not talking about a 1099. I mean I can't even get an earnings and mileage statement. I called and they said 7 business days. Now after that time and no results they are saying 7 more business days. When I log into the site it only has stuff I need to get my account current, I quit driving for them back in June. They will not let my contact their tax department directly and I can't do my taxes without this info. This is bullshit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Westerner said:


> I can't get any tax info from Uber. Not talking about a 1099. I mean I can't even get an earnings and mileage statement. I called and they said 7 business days. Now after that time and no results they are saying 7 more business days. When I log into the site it only has stuff I need to get my account current, I quit driving for them back in June. They will not let my contact their tax department directly and I can't do my taxes without this info. This is bullshit


THEIR TAX DEPT. IS TOO BUSY " FABRICATING" STATEMENTS AND COOKING BOOKS.

CALL BACK IN JUNE

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Contact UberTaxPro ( on this forum ) and ask for his advice on what to do.


----------



## Aharrin (Mar 1, 2020)

I have the same problem i stopped driving for Uber because i leased a new vehicle Nissan Rogue i attempted to get coverage for ride share they wanted to cancel my insurance now i cant get crap about my taxes from uber i voluntarily deactivated both accounts but lyft let me get my account tax info someone needs to report them to IRS



Westerner said:


> I can't get any tax info from Uber. Not talking about a 1099. I mean I can't even get an earnings and mileage statement. I called and they said 7 business days. Now after that time and no results they are saying 7 more business days. When I log into the site it only has stuff I need to get my account current, I quit driving for them back in June. They will not let my contact their tax department directly and I can't do my taxes without this info. This is bullshit


Same problem


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Just look at the form and type in the info yourself. The auto load is broken.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Just look at the form and type in the info yourself. The auto load is broken.


How can I down load the form it won't even let me get that far.... how? From a different website?


----------

